

How to promote your wordpress plugin. Links&ideas from our fresh experience - amitos
http://blog.insite.io/the-loneliness-of-the-marketer-or-how-to-promote-a-baby-wordpress-plugin/

======
coreymaass
I have a few lists like this bookmarked. I've done it manually a few times.
I've outsourced it to a VA. And recently I was solicited by
[http://promotehour.com](http://promotehour.com) which is submission-as-a-
service. I feel like it's a necessary evil when you launch a new product, but
only a few sites/listings that offer actual value. I'd love to see a follow up
about which sites actually lead to conversions!

